
JavaScript is immature compared to Java - bioed
http://www.codenameone.com/blog/javascript-get-threaded.html
======
ankurdhama
If you really need threads AKA "OS level threads with preemptive scheduling
and all the related problems managing race conditions etc" then please use the
languages that support them. If all people whine about X is not in Y language
and Y is not in X language then we all will end up with conceptually same
languages just with different names.

------
detaro
_[..] please use the original title, unless it is misleading or linkbait._

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

